# update of LGP sites in Spain



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I am slowly putting 14 updated sites on the LGP database, 2 down 12 too go.

In the meantime if anyone wants to d/load it sooner here it is. 


Bob


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi WG have you been to these sites? or are you just posting addresses from the Internet?

I ask because in many cases the addresses are wrong, no idea why but they are. I have been compiling a list as well, and have now got 8 verified GPS, out of the 30 sites on my list.

As an example the Cordoba site isn't on the Carretera del Aeropuerto, its down a side road off it. And the Granada one is on the other side of town.

Bl**dy annoying. 

Olley


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Olley, i have been most of the ones you have posted and a couple you have not so i will enter them next. Both Barcelona sites and one in Madrid.

I am copying from a list i got from Gasauto Alicante (Feb. 2008) which the old guy on the pump assured me it was bang up to date.

The Granada site matches your entry so does the Cordoba one on this list so have you made the amendments to the database to correct your info. But if you do not think it wise too continue until they have all been verified i will enter no more. 

Bob


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I looked for the one that is usually listed in Jerez back in January. If it exists i couldn't find it. Gave up after about 4 hours and waited till i got to Portugal.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

DollarYen, i was at the Jerez one in Feb. but it has a different address than Olley posted but is the same station, and i found it quite easily with my TT.

Bob


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bob, keep doing list, the more up to date info we can get the better. I tried in jan. this year to find the one at Alcala de Henares, near Madrid, the address is Ctra Nacional 11 but after about 30 minutes of looking I gave up. 

I have ammended my Vigo GPS to yours, and looking on google maps it looks ok for RV's. Any more you can get would be great.

Sorry about the addresses for Grenada and cordoba, they are still wrong but the GPS is now right, I will have to go through the s/s and put new addresses in. 

Olley


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Olley, the site you mention near Madrid is not even on my list, but then my list is only for Repsolgas Estaciones so if they are not Repsol they may be different from yours.

Bob


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi bob I have now updated the addresses on my s/s above. I trawled around the net to get all of the ones I could, thats why I show Galp, Shell, etc.

I going to check my Repsol addresses against yours as you may have a better list, they might actually be correct unlike mine. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys. I haven't checked the database yet. We couldn't find the one at Jerez, there was a filling station at the address but no LPG, also the one at Puerto de Santa Maria, found the address but no LPG.
We are now at the ACSI campsite at Granada, "Camping Reina Isabel".
We found the LPG station in Granada but although my tank is less than half full I couldn't even get a ltr in.
Do you have to turn the tank off or something, I have had no trouble elsewhere in Europe.
Nice site, small but wi-fi is €1.50 a day, can't be bad.
Any help with the filling would be appreciated.
Cheers Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

SidT, have you got gaslow bottles or a fixed tank, i have bottles and they need turning of too fill, not sure about fixed tank.

bob


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid it maybe the pump not your tank, I had the same trouble at Valladolid, he switched to the other pump and it was ok, he said the pump was a bit knackered.

I have come up with this hypothesis, Spanish LPG may contain a lot of Butane, if it does the pressure of the gas will be lower, so the Spanish will have no trouble filling from a slightly knackered pump, we come along from the UK where I believe its a 100% pure mix, and the pump can't cope.

Olley


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley. Could be, we filled up at home and this is the first time we have tried to fill up. I will turn the bottle off and try again if the chap at the LPG place isn't fed up with us.
I didn't take to much notice as he was filling but it seemed very quick and I saw €15 but it wasn't it was 15 cents and i gave him a €20 note, no wonder he looked at me a bit strange. A brit filled his 4&4 so I tried again but it only put in 44 cents worth so there must be pressure from somewhere. I haven't been able to turn off the valve so I will have to get a big spanner on it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont give up on the list I need all the help I can get,Went to the one in Alicante/Elche for my second fill since fitting Gaslow in UK. All worked ok but the pump man was less than helpful I couldnt get the nozzle off the gaslow filler and all I got was the Spanish shoulder shrug.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hogan. Did you have the bottle switched off?
Cheers Sid


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes bottle was off ,the handle on the nozzle was catching on the spare cyl.I was surprised to find that it was the same nozzle as I used in the UK so not sure if the adapters I bought were worth buying???


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hogan, Spain uses the same adaptor as us, France and Portugal use the Clawgun along with some other countries, so don't chuck the adaptors.

Olley


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Repsol - Jerez de la Frontera*

I'm staying at Conil de la Frontera at the moment and have used the Repsol LPG facility at Jerez 5 times now, its not that easy to find and I missed it the first time.

The LPG nozzle is UK type and fitted both my LPG filler on my truck and the Gaslow filler on my 5th Wheel without need for a French adapter.
The pump is in a large Repsol yard where they fill thousands of cylinders, it has a canopy over that provides protection from sun & rain, but is 4M high so any motorhome or American RV will fit, the entry is single carriageway, but will take HGV's, some backing & filling for larger motor homes but you can get alongside the pump easily.
The attendant there is very helpful and has many adapters to fit any type of cylinder.
Closed between 1pm & 2pm Monday to Saturday, closed Sundays.
Price yesterday (6th March 2008) 0.56 Euros per litre (approx 44p).

I have included two Google Earth images showing how to get there, please use them in you database (obviously subject to Google copyright).

*Directions:
On the AP-4 (E5) toll motorway take the exit at Km85 signposted for Jerez (Sur) & E-381. At the top of the ramp follow directions for Jerez on the E-2004 (new designation), go past the Monastery on the left, over one roundabout and past the Morilla Sherry site, before the second roundabout lookout for a small left turn, this is a busy road so it maybe worth going to the second roundabout in about 100M and coming back on the right side of the road. The station is at the end of this narrowing road on the right behind the high wall, there is a small Repsol sign on the wall, no big filling station signs this is a depot not a garage.*


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow even I could find that one,Fantastic idea


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

That is excellent, will be a big help in future. Many thanks.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thanks essarx, I already had the site on my S/S so its nice to have the GPS confirmed, but I didn't know if it was ok for RV's. 

Keep them coming, I now have 9 confirmed sites with GPS.

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys I have put a Tomtom download of all the sites I have in the tomtom spanish poi download section, I have written in the name field whether they are ok for RV and GPS. Its awaiting verification so may not appear immediately

As new sites come in I will update it.

Olley


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

are they all in the LPG Map as well Ian ?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nuke, no I don't think they all are, thats my next job :lol: 

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just found this on "motorhome list" 

Apr 08 Madrid Airport - Barajas 
GALP - Access very tight for large motorhomes 

Unfortunately no GPS co-ords  and I don't know what is meant by large? We are going that way in late August so I will try to find it.

Olley

PS just found an address Camino del Cuartel GPS 40.4679 -3.5787 this is what looks like a garage but access looks OK so it may not be correct, also I can't see the tell tale white LPG tank.

PPS. thinking of taking a note to ask where the GPL is in spanish, is this OK. Perdone, pero ¿podría decirme si el agradecimiento Autogas?


----------

